
Ask HN: Current book for advanced postgresql? - tmaly
I am looking to get up to speed with current Postgresql covering 9.0 or later versions.  I know of the jsonb support in the latest versions, but I am looking for someone closer to the Oreilly mastering Oracle SQL.<p>Can someone recommend a good book that provides detailed coverage and best practices for medium to advanced postgresql?
======
swuecho
once you get the basics. the official manual is pretty good.

[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.6/static/index.html](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.6/static/index.html)

I did not find a very good book on advanced level.

~~~
atsaloli
I was going to say that. The manual is very comprehensive.

